# Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch



## Mantafahrer (5. Januar 2008)

Es ist ein gewaltiger Trumm: In Tokio ist ein riesiger Thunfisch für eine Rekordsumme versteigert worden. Ein Sushi-Restaurant erhielt den Zuschlag für das 276 Kilogramm schwere Tier.
Hier steht mehr:
Giga-Sushi: Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch - Panorama - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## Spandauer007 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch*



276 Kilo brachte der Thunfisch auf die Waage, der auf dem Fischmarkt in Tokio für eine Rekordsumme versteigert wurde (Quelle: AFP)


Ein gewaltiger Thunfisch hat bei der Fischauktion in Tokio am Samstag für eine Rekordsumme den Besitzer gewechselt. Umgerechnet knapp 38.000 Euro legte der Besitzer eines Sushi-Restaurants aus Hongkong für das 276 Kilo schwere Riesenvieh auf den Tisch. Der Blauflossen-Thunfisch wurde nördlich der japanischen Hauptinsel Honshu gefangen, erklärte ein Vertreter des Fischmarktes in Tokio. Der Preis sei Rekord in Japan.


jupp


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch*

bei den Preisen ist der Raubbau auch kein Wunder .... 
und je weniger es werden, desto noch mehr werden sie evtl. befischt weil sich so ein Fang ja wahrlich lohnt |kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 276 kilo das Schlacht- oder das Lebendgewicht waren. Wenn´s das Schlachtgewicht war, wird das aber ein verdammt teures Sushi, bei dem Kilopreis...#d


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Rekordpreis für einen Thunfisch*

#6Wer Fisch essen will,sollte angeln gehn,nicht ins Restaurant:m Sushi ist das Ende der Welt u.aller lebenen Fische.:q:q:q Morgen kaufte ich mir ein Boot,fange mir auch ein Tun.Es lebe der ungebremste Kapitalismus u. die Geilheit auf alles was viel Geld bringt:vik:    Ich bin nicht mehr zu retten   |kopfkrat Schade das die Dinge ,in dieser Welt so laufen,habe selber gesehn wie die Tunfischflotten alles wegfangen in Mexico.16 grosse Schiffe habe  ich am Horizont gezählt,ingesamt waren es über zwanzig,so weit ich das weiss.Jedes Schiff hatte einen Hubschrauber mit den er das Meer weitreichent absuchten kann. Diese Flotten fangen alles was da schwimmt u. stecken es in die Dosen damit auch die letzte Katze Tunfischsalat essen kann.|evil:  Ich esse schon lange keinen Tunfisch,aus der Dose. Fisch gibts bei mir nur, wenn ich ihn selber gefangen habe o.von einem kleinen Fischer direkt am Meer.Das ist meine Antwort auf die Ausplünderung der Weltmeere.    Ja u.nun kommt die Sushiwelle,geil auf Kavier ,Lachs u.Tun:v  G.Tortugaf


----------

